# Shootiest fantasy army?



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

It's woodelves right?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know much about fantasy but my first thought was the Empire ?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dwarves or Empire

Dwarves slightly more so though

In theory wood elves and even high elves could run all shooty armies but for war machines you're looking at either of aforementioned.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

High elves can't make a shooty army worth crap. 

Dwarves make the best gunline, hands down. 

Dark elves can make a mean magic and shooty gunline army with close combat/speed elements though. 

Followed by empire.

And wood elves can with glade guard, but no, I would rather stand across from a wood elf "gunline", and I use the term lightly, as they have one capable, powerful shooting unit, then one from the dwarves or dark elves (1 and 2). Empire can be vicious, though.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It's Dwarves if you fancy an army that is an incredible gunline and won't fall apart the moment it gets charged.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Empire and dwarfs, they have the greatest diversity of ranged gear and units. See a pattern emerging in the answers your getting?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Wood elves do have the ability to make an incredibly shooty army, but not a gunline: they're shooting is supportive not annihilatory. They also are easily the most mobile shooty army.

Dwarves are rock solid with lots of options but you lose all mobility.

Empire mass guns and artillery like nothing else but are less specialised then dwarves and tend to fall apart when/if the opponent gets to you.

OnG can put a pretty impressive gunline together that most people forget about: massed night goblin archers, fanatics, spear chukkas, doom divers and possibly rock lobbas with enough of an army to still threaten in combat can be very nasty.

Ogres have some of the best shooting in the game with leadbelchers (especailly if buffed with a firebelly) and ironblaster while still being a massive threat in combat and being highly mobile... but do suffer against a high amount of return fire. Of course there are always poison sniper maneaters and the greedy fist tyrant to have fun with as well.

.... pretty much any of them can out-shoot most armies if you choose to go that route, and often in a gunline vs gunline fight its not what you bring but who goes first that decides the game.
As for which is the absolute shootiest... I think it depends on what you like. Personally I build a 1k wood elf army with 50 glade guard that I think about as shooty as it gets: having that many shots turn after turn is really impressive. Empire and dwarves struggle for that volume of shots but their artillery is capable of taking on lots of different targets while the other armies work slightly differently again...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Dwarf and empire are on par I think, Dwarf artillery is better, mainly due to cheap bolt throwers, but the empire can put more boots on the ground, and still have access to knights to lead a counter charge. Empire can also chuck spells into the mix, which dwarfs can't

Then its the elven kingdoms, High and Dark are on par, High elf shooting is mediocre until you chuck in magic at which point it can be deadly. Dark elves rely on quantity so can hurt chaff units like skaven gobbos, but their shooting really struggles against high save armies like chaos even brets. Wood elves all have bows but they take a long time to kill anything as they lack high strength shooting

O&Gs, Skaven and ogres are highly effective shooters if you go that route but very few seem to..

Rest of the armies all have OK/ basic/ passable shooting (Brets TKs) Or not enough of it to really consider it an option (WoCs (hellcannon is nasty), Beastmen (Some shooting but meh), DoC (flamers are nasty), VCs ("Banshee" screams are too short range and never devastating enough)


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget Chaos Dwarfs, if you have access to Tamurkhan. You can get a pretty silly amount of firepower, not to mention Halberdiers who are also Handgunners at the same time


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd say Skaven to be honest, warp lightning, jezzails, poison globe throwers, ratling guns, the warpstone mortar things, the flamethrower things, even the half a point bloody upgrade on a slave to give him a sling (or is that a clan rat). Skaven stuff is definitely more hit and miss but if it all goes off well. You're stuffed!


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Tomb Kings should also be mentioned, cheap archers that always hit on a 5+ regardless of cover or other modifiers is not to be sniffed at, especially when you add in the ability to double the number of shots from a unit! Their artillery also has some special abilities which can make a real difference.

I would still put Empire and Dwarves at the top, though I'd choose the empire over Dwarves mainly due to the Hellblaster volleygun, I will always try to fit atleast two in any Empire army I do.


----------

